# Воспитатель в детском саду > Обмен опытом работы воспитателей > Возможности компьютера >  Папки и ширмы в родительский уголок

## bratvet

предлагаю открыть новую тему и делиться своими материалами
http://files.mail.ru/KT33N6(как кормить ребёнка,пытка едой,лечение соками)

----------


## костикова лена

http://i033.radikal.ru/1003/1e/74bfe2ec168f.jpg


http://i074.radikal.ru/1003/04/005dac856cfc.jpg

http://i018.radikal.ru/1003/fe/ceefe9f4936e.jpg


http://s02.radikal.ru/i175/1003/a2/ce470829bd67.jpg


http://s11.radikal.ru/i184/1003/ba/a36c4df8dc19.jpg


http://s002.radikal.ru/i200/1003/10/66cad73c5e26.jpg


http://s08.radikal.ru/i181/1003/9d/6b02b463c9ab.jpg

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
попробовала загрузить.Что то не то у меня получилось:frown:

*Добавлено через 15 минут*


*Добавлено через 16 минут*
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## костикова лена

[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 46 секунд* [/URL][/IMG] *Добавлено через 1 минуту* 
*Добавлено через 1 минуту* 
*Добавлено через 4 минуты*  *Добавлено через 4 минуты*  *Добавлено через 4 минуты*  *Добавлено через 5 минут*  *Добавлено через 8 минут*

----------


## костикова лена

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Родительский уголок по ПБ "Безопасное детство"

----------


## bratvet

http://files.mail.ru/JUVCF1
памятка родителям от детей

----------


## buba_nata

К дню космонавтике

ссылка для скачивания http://dump.ru/file/4478180

----------


## костикова лена



----------


## buba_nata

ссылка http://dump.ru/file/4483713

----------


## buba_nata

Иннокентьевна, можно и это к патриотическому воспитанию отнести

ссылка на архив  http://dump.ru/file/4488600

----------


## ненька

Нужная темка, хороший материал, а у меня вопрос где вы берете финансы на цветную печать ? У нас с этим сложно, а черно-белое, конечно, смотрится уже не так.

----------


## buba_nata

Я, уже где - то отвечала на этот вопрос. Крутимся как можем... Узнаем у родителей, кто может распечатать (не наглеем, конечно, так 1 раз в месяц просим); потом, когда фотограф приходит и всякие цирки, мы берем себе от 5 до 15% от сданной суммы; хорошо живу с методистом, где стоит цветной принтер, большую информацию не печатает, а так по мелочи делает. Потом еще обговариваем сродителями какую сумму из сданных денег на игрушки мы можем потратить на распечатку информации для них, они обычно говорят 200-300 рублей, но когда еще от куда деньги или помощь упадет...
У нас печать цветного, зависит от полноты изображения (ну там сколько краски уйдет, могу еще с ними и поспорить, по тем или иным ценам) и ситоит от 8 до 25 рублей за лист. Еще нашла выход из положения - себе иногда делаю на белом фоне, а распечатываю на цветной бумаге в тон задуманного. Бумага стоит у нас - набор из 100 листов (разные цвета) стоит 120 рублей (приносят родители)

----------


## ССветланочка

> Нужная темка, хороший материал, а у меня вопрос где вы берете финансы на цветную печать ? У нас с этим сложно, а черно-белое, конечно, смотрится уже не так.


Я тоже такими штучками увлекаюсь. Купила себе принтер цветной на 6 цветов. Поставила СНПЧ (такие баночки с маленькими шлангами для краски) и печатаю все что надо. Много делаю фотографий прямо дома, качество не хуже, чем в ателье. Система очень экономичная, краски уходит в среднем по 1 баночке каждого цвета на 6-7 месяцев, стоит она 200 р. Но я не экономлю. И книги я не покупаю, скачиваю с интернета в электронном варианте и распечатываю. Единственная проблема с бумагой. но это же не 30 руб. за распечатку одной цветной странички.

----------


## liliana

> Поставила СНПЧ


А что это такое и где вы его берёте.И если это продаётся,то сколько стоит.Просто первый раз про такое слышу

----------


## ЛюдмилаИвановна

СНПЧ - система непрерывной подачи чернил. Очень выгодно и удобно. Идете в фирму, и там вам это все установят.

----------


## buba_nata

Исправила 3 последних страницы в папке о папах, незнаю как отредоктировать - выстовляю может кому такой вариант больше пондравиться
архив http://www.sharemania.ru/0226218 исправленный 4 страницы
3 
4

----------


## ССветланочка

> А что это такое и где вы его берёте.И если это продаётся,то сколько стоит.Просто первый раз про такое слышу


Очень хорошая штука. В любом магазине торгующем принтере вам объяснят что это такое. А стоит все это вместе с установкой около 2 тыс. руб. Но вы вернете эти деньги если будете печатать для себя же фотографии дома. Поставьте не пожелеете. :Aga:

----------


## Gabbi

очень полезный сайт http://detsad-kitty.ru

----------


## кимким

Не знаю нужно кому или нет. 
     Объясню, как можно распечатать большие рисунки на обычном принтере.
     Есть, конечно, много программ, которые это делают, но можно воспользоваться обычной Excel.
     Для этого:
- открываем программу;
- устанавливаем минимальный размер полей (0.5) (разметка страницы - поля);
- вставляем нужный нам рисунок (вставка рисунок);
- затем кликаем по рисунку правой кнопкой;
- выбираем размер и изменяем его, автоматически изменяется и ширина и высота;
- распечатываем рисунок.

     Принтер печатает рисунок, уже разрезая его на отдельные листы. 
Например, я увеличила ширину рисунка до 40 см. (высота получилась около 60 см.) - принтер распечатал рисунок на 6 листах. Остается только склеить их друг с другом. 
Успех 100%.

----------


## Елена 78



----------


## Елена 78

По трудовому воспитанию:

----------


## ПУХ логопед

Суперрр  плакатики. А трудно ли научиться делать такую красоту... Спасибо

----------


## костикова лена

*Это   моя группа.*
[URL=http://radikal.ru/F/s41.radikal.ru/i092/1005/37/0070473762b3.jpg.html]

----------


## костикова лена

[/URL]

----------


## Людмила Владимировна

Хотелось бы мне купить принтер с подачей чернил прямо из баночки. И не дорого стоят. Я печатаю дома на принтере Сanon.Но цветные кетрижи стоят дорого , сейчас в магазине типа японкие- около тысячи, а тратятся моментально, если активно печатать большие картинки или фото. Есть и бутылочки с чернилами, умею шприцем закачивать в пустую чернильницу, но через несколько раз, кетрижи начинают протекать, что- то там рушится.Читала в одном сообщении , что в Израиле они очень дешевы, у людей нет проблем с распечаткой.
Делаю материалы за свои деньги, поэтому храню у себя и даю , когда попросят и с возвратом.

----------


## buba_nata

выставила свою папку ширму да сюда, напрочь забыла ою этой теме, так что девочки кому нужна ширма "Игры с водой" смотрите в теме "Все для оформления работ в детском саду"
Следующий раз буду внимательней

----------


## nat-23

Девочки, а может есть у кого-то папки или плакаты на украинском языке? Или знаете где найти? Нам разрешают в родительские уголки только на украинском...

----------


## buba_nata

весь архив http://dump.ru/file/4618581

----------


## buba_nata

Побробывала сделать газету к приемки - получилось?!

архив из 6 страниц А4 http://dump.ru/file/4621147

----------


## кимким

Наташа, не смогла посмотреть поближе. Пишет "Архив поврежден или имеет неизвестный формат". А так - как всегда  :Ok:  - высший разряд.

----------


## buba_nata

вот архив "Газеты" http://dump.ru/file/4621744

----------


## matvi-elena

Милые девочки - воспитатели! Думаю, что это Вам пригодится! :flower: 


[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1300414m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]     [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1287102m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]     [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1293246m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]      [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1292222m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]   [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1278910m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]   [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1285054m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]    [IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/1284030m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## buba_nata

Девочки не знаю, что с архивами газеты, но пишут, что повреждены. выставляю еще одну ссылку http://dump.ru/file/4622505. - архив газета

----------


## buba_nata

Газета к Дню  России

архив из4 листов http://dump.ru/file/4625347

----------


## костикова лена

Девочки,здравствуйте.Вот ссылочка на сайт, который может быть вам полезен.
http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/

----------


## Мотя

Уважаемые дамы можно к вам присоедениться? Я тоже работаю в детском саду. Задали нам задачу сделать консультацию для родителей в старшей группе на тему: "Дорожное движение". Пока ничего не нахожу. Если сможете помогите пожалуйста

----------


## СМИТТИ

*Мотя*,
 Зайдите в раздел Обмен опытом воспитателей: ОБЖД. Думаю, что там что-нибудь найдете.

----------


## buba_nata

> Уважаемые дамы можно к вам присоедениться? Я тоже работаю в детском саду. Задали нам задачу сделать консультацию для родителей в старшей группе на тему: "Дорожное движение". Пока ничего не нахожу. Если сможете помогите пожалуйста


Зайди по этой ссылки http://forum.materinstvo.ru/journal.php?user=217014, это мой дневник и там есть папка по правилам дорожного движения.

----------


## buba_nata

Папка - ширма

архив http://dump.ru/file/4638428

----------


## mamapartizana

Девочки, вот немного материала в родительские уголки, брала с разных мест: интернет, журналы. Может кому сгодится?
http://files.mail.ru/DQCWM3

----------


## buba_nata

Что то меня сегодня "прет", вторая папка за день

архив 3 стр. http://dump.ru/file/4638736

----------


## buba_nata

Вот по материалом И. Гуриной консультация "Ревность" в вордовском документе
http://dump.ru/file/4643894

----------


## кимким

Объявление для родителей. Спасибо автору.

----------


## matvi-elena

*Сотрудничество
воспитателя и родителей*


*ссылка :*  http://narod.ru/disk/22149370000/%D0...D0%B9.pdf.html



[IMG]http://*********ru/1323692.png[/IMG]

----------


## Natalie09

Ширма в родительский уголок( на украинском языке)
   

Продолжение

----------


## Надя Р.

Ширма по кишечным инфекциям в летний период.

----------


## Pantera87

Сделала папку-раскладушку по кишечным инфекциям, но правда пока в формате ворд) Моя первая работа! Может кому приголиться) Через файлообменник выкладываю тоже первый раз, поэтому не знаю какая ссылка лучше:confused: Очень прошу сказать, какая ссылка подходит больше, на будущее)))

Скачать файл Папки-раскладушки.rar


http://dump.ru/file/4705755

----------


## buba_nata

> Очень прошу сказать, какая ссылка подходит больше, на будущее)


обе ссылки рабочие и обе в думр

----------


## valja20

Я на просторах интернета нашла папку по правам ребенка. Автора не знаю, но спасибо. Может, еще кому пригодится.

----------


## люда43

Девочки-мастерицы,нет ли у кого-нибудь папки-ширмы о "Яблочном спасе" Наша воспитательница просила помочь найти материал. Заранее всех благодарю! :flower:

----------


## Svetana

Елена!
Красота!
А нет ли в архиве этих страничек? Не получается скачать.

Спасибо

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T



----------


## Юлсми

Систему можно установить и самостоятельно в домашних условиях, там ничего трудного нет. Только во всем этом есть один минус. При использовании не оригинальных картриджей, печатающая головка принтера выходит из строя (засоряется, в сервисе за ремонт не возьмутся если у вас нет оригинальных картриджей - уже обращалась). Сама пользуюсь "системой" полтора года, а принтеру два года, черный дюз уже забит - черным не печатаю (печатаю много). Вот и посчитайте сначала, ставить или не ставить.

----------


## Irinka1405

Папка в родительский уголок "Речевая азбука для родителей"
Спасибо за фон автору и спасибо огромное *Елене78* за маску

----------


## Mazaykina

> Полностью согласна с Инкорой. Легче дать ссылку на материал, и заодно девочки смогут познакомиться с интересным и очень полезным для работы сайтом.


Хотя, уже все было сказано в другой теме, я все-таки попробую еще раз объяснить: здесь не сайт копирования фотошопных работ, вытянутых из интернета,* здесь форум работников педагогического образования, которые общаются НА РАЗНЫЕ темы, в том числе, ОДНА из которых - использование фотошопа для оформления кабинетов.* Если за каждым материалом пользователи будут бегать по форумам, им на другое не останется времени. На одном форуме- катринки взять, на другом спортивные упражнения, на третьем музыкой обменяться, на четвертом поговорить о методических планах. Ужасная перспектива... :biggrin: 
А теперь посмотрите на ситуацию со стороны авторов. 
Я, как специалист онлайн пиар могу вам сказать ОПРЕДЕЛЕННО! Если вы выкладываете где-то в сети свои работы, то их кто-то точно скопирует. Так не давайте это делать кому-то, ДЕЛАЙТЕ ЭТО САМИ!  Чем больше социальных сетей и форумов вы посетите, откроете там свои темы, выложите свой авторский материал, тем лучше в первую очередь ДЛЯ ВАС! Это и называется интернет промоушн своего творчества.

*Добавлено через 40 минут*



> Вместе с тем, вспомнила себя пол-года назад, как я искала хоть что-нибудь красочно оформленное для родительских уголков


Жалко, вы тогда не попали к нам. :smile: У нас уже год назад проводились интересные конкурсы.

----------


## po4emy4ka

> 2 дня назад не могла предположить, что опубликую работы у вас на форуме.


вот видите! жизнь такая изменчивая... и вам, как автору, думаю приятно такой красотой делиться. многим просто времени не хватает, чтоб освоить фотошоп. девочки, вы не представляете, как облегчаете работу. СПАСИБО ЗА ПОНИМАНИЕ! всегда рады сотрудничать.

 Incora, возможно и материалы нашего форума пригодятся вам. просто надо время, что бы все понять и расставить по своим местам.
у нас очень доброжелательные девочки.

----------


## кимким

Incora, у Вас и, правда, замечательные работы. И все это оценили. Посмотрите, за две недели на нашем форуме у Вас уже 109 благодарностей. *Значит, Ваши работы нравятся и нужны.*
Но ведь мы и правда пришли сюда не для того, чтобы заработать баллы. Поверьте, я давно в Инете, ну такое взаимопонимание, дружелюбие, любовь, если хотите, нашла именно здесь (нисколько не кривлю душой). Здесь столько единомышленников и интересных людей!!! 
Наша Наташенька  (buba_nata) обучает нас безграмотных (думаю, никто не обидится) фотошопу. Спасибо ей огромное!!! Но времени катастрофически не хватает. Но все равно мы его «добьем», правда, же девчонки? 
И вот думаю, пришел еще один заинтересованный человек… И мне совсем не понятно, почему начались обиды. Может быть действительно, попробуем пообщаться?  :Aga:

----------


## Incora

> да, не заходила сюда несколько дней. Заглянула - начала благодарить, а дошла до 
> таак неприятно стало


Я никого не хотела обижать.  :Tu:  :Tu:  :Tu:  Приношу извинения.:frown: :Tu:  :Tu:  Просьба к модератору: удалите, пожалуйста, все мои сообщения 

Я действительно - очень противоречивый и импульсивный человек.

----------


## pbveirf

> Я действительно - очень противоречивый и импульсивный человек. Определяюсь и прошу модератора удалить все мои сообщения. Извините, мне правда неловко, что так вышло


Вы талант!!!  А людям свойственно ошибаться :Aga: , главое вовремя это понять:biggrin:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Просьба к модератору: удалите, пожалуйста, все мои сообщения


Некоторые посты подредактировала, некоторые вовсе убрала. Действительно, мы все творческие натуры и если бы не были импульсивными, может быть и не были бы творческими? :wink: Каждый имеет право на ошибку, главное, уметь вовремя ее исправить. Я ОЧЕНЬ рада, что теперь нашего полку специалистов фотошопа ПРИБЫЛО!

----------


## buba_nata

> Я действительно - очень противоречивый и импульсивный человек.


В своих ошибках признаются очень сильные люди, а просят за них прощения - смелые!
Уважаю ваши работы и ВАС!
 Инна и Марина, может Incora, тоже отдельную мастерскую? Я - за!

----------


## Natalie09

Ширма для родителей первоклассника(на украинском яз)

----------


## lutiks

*Девочки, здравствуйте! Я тоже решила к вам присоединиться и выставить свои работы!* :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
*Папка-передвижка "Зачем детям рисовать? Советы родителям"*
*Формат А4, 3 листа
Размер 16, 55 мб*


скачать с летитбит
скачать с депозит
скачать с турбобит

----------


## lutiks

По просьбе делала)))
* Папка-передвижка "Подвижные игры - залог здоровья малышей"*

*3 листа формата а4, размер 14мб*

скачать с летитбит
скачать с турбобит
скачать с депозит

----------


## lutiks

*Папка-передвижка "Игры для здоровья"*

*Размер 79 мб* 

скачать с летитбит
скачать с депозит

----------


## macka

*Natalie09*, большое спасибо за материалы на украинском языке.
на сайте /http://skyclipart.ru тоже есть оформление для детсада на украинском

----------


## Incora

папки-передвижки, ширмы для родителей одним архивом:  http:/*************.com/files/4sz1uf8a0

----------


## buba_nata

Пора и *lutiks*,
 открыть свою мастерскую у нас!!!

----------


## Incora

> Пора и *lutiks*,
>  открыть свою мастерскую у нас!!!


Поддерживаю!!! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Neffy

:Ok:  Материал в родительский уголок. :flower: 

http://narod.ru/disk/26164006000/%D0...D0%B8.doc.html

----------


## Olsa

Incora, хочется поблагодарить вас за прекрасные работы, которые помогают тем, кто ещё не владеет фотошопом. Делаю это отдельным сообщением, т.к. не была на форуме почти месяц из-за неисправности компьютера - сегодня пришла, а тут столько изменилось!

----------


## ina

Наташа! Большое спасибо за ширмы!!!!!Ведь на украинском языке очень!!!!!!мало материала.

----------


## po4emy4ka

> Пора и *lutiks*,
>  открыть свою мастерскую у нас!!!


надо немножко подождать... работы ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ!!! *помощь огромная!!!* немного стабилизируется и тогда Марину просить буду. пока дел у нее хватает... сложно огромным домом управлять.




> А что для этого нужно?


нужно проявить себя - это у тебя получается! нужно дальше работать! все сделаем! только подожди чуть-чуть... ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!

----------


## makeway

ПАпка - ширма "ЗИМА"

----------


## makeway

Папка - ширма "ЛЕТО"

----------


## elw350

Скоро - День матери. Девочки - ассы фотошопа, может быть есть очень-очень красиво оформленное поздравление для мам. Думаю многим оно пригодится. Заранее спасибо :Tender:

----------


## liliana

Вот сделала информацию в родительский уголок в младшей группе.Спасибо Осипяшке(с материнства) за фоны

----------


## люда43

Девочки-мастерицы!! Очень нужна папка-ширма ко дню космонавтики! Может есть у кого-нибудь! Заранее очень благодарю!! lakrutof@mail.ru

----------


## baryssveta

> Девочки-мастерицы!! Очень нужна папка-ширма ко дню космонавтики! Может есть у кого-нибудь! Заранее очень благодарю!! lakrutof@mail.ru


ЭТО С САЙТА  http://skyclipart.ru/detsad/10410-pa...2-aprelya.html

----------


## люда43

baryssveta,спасибо Вам большое,очень помогли!

----------


## liliana

для младшей группы в родительский уголок.За фоны спасибо Осипяшке

----------


## liliana

тоже для младшей группы

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T

http://files.mail.ru/7O0LJR

----------


## olegius

AkelPad

----------


## strelka_64

Предлагаю информацию для родителей
Воспитание в семье -  http://www.sharemania.ru/0139293
Сенситивные периоды - http://www.sharemania.ru/0139941
Спасибо мастерицам за фоны.

----------


## leonora_



----------


## leonora_

[IMG][/IMG]   [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## leonora_

[/IMG]   [IMG][/IMG]  [IMG]

----------


## leonora_



----------


## RYBKA

:flower:  http:/*************.com/files/ids34z7be
http://uploadbox.com/files/3d1692cf69/

----------


## Ирина Порхачева

Нужна консультация или папка - передвижка на тему,примерно такую"Сказка ...."для 2-3летнего возраста.Выручайте!  :Tender:

----------


## RYBKA

:Tender:  СКАЧАТЬ

http:/*************.com/files/99g9oqer9
http://uploadbox.com/files/eb62b48576/

----------


## tania04

10 правил воспитания ребенка


http://letitbit.net/download/93087.9...ravil.rar.html

----------


## tania04

http://letitbit.net/download/39517.3...t.sya.rar.html

----------


## tania04

http://letitbit.net/download/26267.2..._igry.rar.html

----------


## tania04

http://letitbit.net/download/38787.3..._igre.rar.html

----------


## RYBKA

СКАЧАТЬ  :Tender: 
http:/*************.com/files/imymrs4qv
http://uploadbox.com/files/16316accbb

----------


## RYBKA

В архиве:

- Табличка
- Эмблема
 - Герб
- Медалька

+ чистые шаблоны


Спасибо авторам отрисовок!!! 

СКАЧАТЬ  :Tender: 

http:/*************.com/files/3lyz119kg

http://uploadbox.com/files/91ffdbbeb9

----------


## RYBKA

СКАЧАТЬ   :Tender: 

http:/*************.com/files/99efxbcqb

http://uploadbox.com/files/846868bcee/

----------


## RYBKA

СКАЧАТЬ   

http:/*************.com/files/pomg8xogv

http://uploadbox.com/files/170fb6ac1c/

----------


## tania04

Зачем ребенку воображаемый друг


http://letitbit.net/download/85573.8..._drug.rar.html

----------


## tania04

Здоровье на тарелке



http://letitbit.net/download/26309.2aa81b17cc95eac0aa2622b64911/zdorov.e_na_tarelke.rar.html

----------


## tania04

http://s46.radikal.ru/i112/1103/fa/602314a01ccf.jpghttp://s60.radikal.ru/i167/1103/87/018d7c49f783.jpg

http://letitbit.net/download/72312.7709003f59efa034e87643be5c43/igrushek_stalo_slishkom_mnogo.rar.html

----------


## tania04

Как научить ребенка не бояться врачей



http://letitbit.net/download/15691.1...enka_.rar.html

----------


## tania04

http:/*************.com/files/q9q9h2h2g

----------


## tania04

http:/*************.com/files/1eqcme3wq

----------


## tania04

http://letitbit.net/download/73343.7...k_rar.rar.html

----------


## tania04

http://letitbit.net/download/72399.7....tiki.rar.html

----------


## RYBKA

СКАЧАТЬ



http:/*************.com/files/a0u2uv8vg

http://uploadbox.com/files/b532224f11

----------


## tania04

Нужны ли детям сказки


http://letitbit.net/download/44611.4...kazki.rar.html

----------


## tania04

http://letitbit.net/download/17532.1..._sada.rar.html

----------


## irinkka

, , , , ,

----------


## tania04

Всего в архиве 8 страниц + титульный лист 

http://letitbit.net/download/61633.6...ruppy.rar.html



Всего в архиве 8 страниц + титульный лист 
http://letitbit.net/download/15487.1...ruppa.rar.html



Всего в архиве 8 страниц + титульный лист 
http://letitbit.net/download/34769.3...ruppy.rar.html

----------


## iren12

Много папок и плакатов на украинском языке есть на http--skyclipart.ru-detsad, не знаю как вводить ссылку на сайт.

----------


## tania04

http://letitbit.net/download/84092.8...uppa2.rar.html

----------


## tania04

http:/*************.com/files/fwex93o6k

----------


## tania04

В архиве загадки про;
- грибы волнушки -горох - елка - желудь - ландыш - мухомор - одуванчик - подосиновик - крыжовник - белка  - брусника - вишня - волк - ежик  -земляника - кошка - лягушка - мак  - медведь - мышка - помидор - слива - смородина - солнце (закат) - черепашка

http:/*************.com/files/8vywz5h2v

----------


## tania04

Сыроежки, подосиновик, подберезовик, поганка, опята, мухомор, масленок, лисички, груздь, дождевик. волнушки, боровик, белая поганка, белый гриб

http://letitbit.net/download/79394.7...griby.rar.html

----------


## tania04

http://letitbit.net/download/89034.8...hayut.rar.html

----------


## tania04

http://letitbit.net/download/44392.4...ogiya.rar.html

----------


## tania04

http://letitbit.net/download/23925.2...a_ORZ.rar.html

----------


## tania04

http://letitbit.net/download/44392.4...ogiya.rar.html

----------


## tania04

http://letitbit.net/download/61316.6...nniki.rar.html

----------


## tania04

http://letitbit.net/download/42453.4...yvat..rar.html

----------


## tania04

Чтобы дети весной не болели


http://letitbit.net/download/37751.3...esniy.rar.html

----------


## tania04

Мама ну купи крокодильчика

http://letitbit.net/download/49858.4...chika.rar.html

----------


## tania04

http://letitbit.net/download/17546.1...detki.rar.html

----------


## Irinka1405

Набираем малышей, оформляю папку по адаптации.

----------


## Irinka1405

Еще по адаптации

----------


## Aurora

http://yes-yes.ifolder.ru/24149606
17 листов формата А4
Скачать архив 73 мб

----------


## tania04

http://letitbit.net/download/14930.1...chika.rar.html


http://letitbit.net/download/51967.5...minov.rar.html

----------


## tania04

http://letitbit.net/download/32414.3...nniki.rar.html


http://letitbit.net/download/23642.2...yshey.rar.html

----------


## tania04

http://letitbit.net/download/23016.2...most..rar.html


http://letitbit.net/download/06904.0...y_sad.rar.html

----------


## Olsa

, , , ,

----------


## Фея Фиалка

http:/*************.com/files/p8urnuuyz

Права ребенка

----------


## Фея Фиалка

Не знаю как добавить изображение к предыдущему сообщению. Вот так примерно выглядит  материал "Права ребенка". 


http:/*************.com/files/p8urnuuyz

----------


## leonora_

Сюжетно-рольова гра в житті дитини
http://s53.radikal.ru/i139/1011/aa/a019c46dc856.jpg 
http://s59.radikal.ru/i164/1011/e4/30a352b17163.png 
http://i018.radikal.ru/1011/73/c2476061c463.png 
http://i003.radikal.ru/1011/4b/12e23a6435a4.png

----------


## Лариса812

*Фея Фиалка*,  А можна "Права ребенка" только на украинском? Большое спасибо

----------


## Т 83

http://files.mail.ru/RYGLL5 Не знаю куда вставить может быть кому пригодится,Эту газету я дела на юбилей детского сада.Спасибо всем чьими отрисовками и фонами пользовалась!!!

----------


## strelka_64

Простенький буклет для родителей о театрализованной деятельности. Сделан в ворде.
http://dump.ru/file/5454072

----------


## nady1410

tania04 "Как рисует ребенок"
Пишет, что ссылка не обнаружена. Обновите, пожалуйста очень надо!

----------


## ОЙКОВ

> А можна "Права ребенка" только на украинском? Большое спасибо


http://forum.materinstvo.ru/index.ph...582&p=31113762

----------


## kssisa

На медицинскую тему плакатики в родительский уголок.
[

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T

Папка - передвижка " Осторожно - грибы! "

http://narod.ru/disk/44131248001.cbf...D1%8B.rar.html

----------

Иннокентьевна (20.01.2018)

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T

Папка " День Незалежності України"

http://narod.ru/disk/44131445001.9c5...D0%B0.rar.html

----------

Иннокентьевна (20.01.2018)

----------


## МИХАЙЛОВНА T

Папка " Безопасность детей летом"

http://narod.ru/disk/44197642001.afb...D0%BC.rar.html

----------

Иннокентьевна (20.01.2018)

----------


## Helencat



----------

Иннокентьевна (20.01.2018)

----------


## Helencat

https://yadi.sk/d/a1WxMLcb3RREE2

----------

Иннокентьевна (20.01.2018)

----------


## Helencat

https://yadi.sk/d/zeF4EPob3RREUs

----------

Иннокентьевна (20.01.2018)

----------


## Helencat

https://yadi.sk/d/CMe-qlr43RREmL

----------

sokort (02.02.2021), Иннокентьевна (20.01.2018)

----------

